# Doctors say it's depression w/anxieties



## Guest (Oct 26, 1999)

I have just found this bulletin board andI can't believe how similar my symptoms areto some posted. I have constant fatigue andache all over like the flu. I get hot flashes where my cheeks often flush bright red and then I'm exausted and have to sleep.I can't concentrate on the things I used to love to do. Could I have fibro?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Lucindabelle. I can only say that you could, as I am not a doctor. You should be checked out by a Rheumatologist who will screen you for this and also to rule out other possibilities. There are some doctors out there who say it's a fad illness. Those are the ones that are still in the dark. In fact the one that I mentioned in britta's posting (the one picked by Social Security), told me that candida was like CFS- a fad illness, and that another one would come along in a few years. Some will refer you to a Psychiatrist. A well respected GI doc at a well known nearby Medical Center told me once; "I'm not saying you need to see a psychiatrist, but maybe if you were a happier person...." I was seething inside when he said this to me. He had just diagnosed me with proctalgia and had prescribed an antibiotic and an antifungal. I sought help elsewhere. There was no way I was going to put up with his arrogance. Good luck to you, and let us know how it goes for you. ------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-26-1999).]


----------

